# Suche Gestaltung für Desktopsymbole in KDE

## musv

Hallo, 

ich installier grad für meinen Vater (Rentner) einen Rechner mit KDE. Dabei schwebt mir vor, dass ich ein paar Symbole auf dem Desktop platzier, die am besten so 5x5 cm groß sind und beim Drüberfahren mit der Maus noch mal etwas größer werden. 

Dummerweise ist das Standardverhalten so, dass das Icon oben links in der Ecke landet und sich nicht mal verschieben lässt. Von Größenänderung reden wir gar nicht erst.

Gibt's irgendwas (Addon, Plasmoid, Widget), was in etwa meine obige Idee umsetzt?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ich installier grad für meinen Vater (Rentner) einen Rechner mit KDE. Dabei schwebt mir vor, dass ich ein paar Symbole auf dem Desktop platzier, die am besten so 5x5 cm groß sind und beim Drüberfahren mit der Maus noch mal etwas größer werden. 
> 
> Dummerweise ist das Standardverhalten so, dass das Icon oben links in der Ecke landet und sich nicht mal verschieben lässt. Von Größenänderung reden wir gar nicht erst.
> ...

 

Habe mir vor kurzem mal http://www.glx-dock.org/ angeschaut das sollte das können was du suchst (und noch viel mehr).

MfG

----------

## franzf

Icons auf dem Desktop sollten eigentlich schon verschiebbar und skalierbar sein. Und einen Mouse-Over-Effekt gibt es auch (sollte über systemsettings -> app. appearance -> Icons -> Advanced einstellbar sein  // leider kein "scale").

Welches Layout verwendest du? (Desktop Cashew/Rechtsclick -> ... Settings -> View -> Layout)

Wie platzierst du das Icon?

(und ganz dumme Frage: Der Desktop ist schon unlocked, also Rechtsclick -> Unlock Widgets hast du gemacht?)

----------

## musv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Habe mir vor kurzem mal http://www.glx-dock.org/ angeschaut das sollte das können was du suchst (und noch viel mehr).

 

Wollte mich noch mal ganz herzlich für den Tipp bedanken. Das war ganz genau das, womit ich meine Idee realisieren konnte. Falls jemand was ähnliches vorhat:

Man nehme eine normale Startleiste - gleich das Default-Ding. 

Die Leiste wird mit Alt + linke Maus nach oben verschoben. Genauer kann man das in 

```
x gap=0

y gap=500
```

einstellen. 

Hintergrund auf transparent lassen.

Äußerer Rahmen bekommt 'ne Linienbreite von 0

Hauptdock bei Standardansicht die 3d-Fläche entfernen

Symbolgröße auf 120

Und schon hab man mitten auf dem Desktop eine Reihe an Symbolen, die richtig groß werden, wenn man drüberfährt. Perfekt Rentner-geeignet.

----------

